# Bicycle Tour of Colorado 2011



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

The route is up on the website. Looks interesting for the most part. Trail Ridge Road included.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> The route is up on the website. Looks interesting for the most part. Trail Ridge Road included.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


Just looked at it.... so the route starts and ends in Central City - will everyone have to walk the first / last few miles so they don't get ticketed in Black Hawk?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

wasserbox said:


> Just looked at it.... so the route starts and ends in Central City - will everyone have to walk the first / last few miles so they don't get ticketed in Black Hawk?


In looking at the map, it *appear*s the route just skirts Black Hawk so the ordinance wouldn't be an issue. 

Also just read that the Municipal Judge in Black Hawk upheld the ordinance. Gee - what a surprise! This issue needs to be addressed at a much higher level.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*2011 Btc*

I just hope none of the riders or their friends/families stay in a Black hawk hotel or spend any money in Black hawk. I was a bit surprised to see no mention of the Black hawk bike ban on the BTC website, given that it starts and ends in nearby Central City, and the check in is apparently in Black hawk! It would be a shame for a cycling event to deliver tourism money to a town that has banned bikes and that has openly rejected efforts by cyclists to work out the issue. 

By the way, the ban is now being addressed via state legislation:

Open Roads Act. State Representative Andy Kerr (D) is sponsoring the Open Roads Act (HB 1092), currently in the House Transportation Committee. The act is scheduled for a vote next week. The goal of the bill is to provide Colorado citizens and visitors with the ability to travel to jobs, schools, stores and attractions by bicycle without restriction from using public streets. 

http://bicyclecolo.org/articles/open-roads-act-pg1163.htm


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

D-Town said:


> I just hope none of the riders or their friends/families stay in a Black hawk hotel or spend any money in Black hawk. I was a bit surprised to see no mention of the Black hawk bike ban on the BTC website, given that it starts and ends in nearby Central City, and the check in is apparently in Black hawk! It would be a shame for a cycling event to deliver tourism money to a town that has banned bikes and that has openly rejected efforts by cyclists to work out the issue.
> 
> By the way, the ban is now being addressed via state legislation:
> 
> ...



D-town you are right any cycling event that does anything with Black Hawk should be shamed. A cyclist boycott of this town should be in full effect untill they rethink thier stand on bikes. BTC should pull out of any activity in BlackHawk, unless it's a civilly disobeadant ride thought the town flipping the bird to the cops. Even with the Statehouse billing up to overturn this blackhawk bike ban, we as cyclists should not forget the message that BlackHawk sent us, and keep our money out of that town. I've never been there and now never will.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Rtr, Btc, Crmbt*

Just out of curiosity, now that the Ride the Rockies route is out and can be compared with Bicycle Tour of Colorado and the Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour, who's doing what? 

I've done the BTC a couple of times, but based on (1) wanting to try something different (and smaller), (2) preferring a loop over a point-to-point route, and (3) preferring to ride some stuff further from metro Denver, I opted for CRMBT. None of the 3 look bad though.


----------

